# The AMAZING QFC Device!



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is what I believe to be a New Product Announcement: 
I hope many of you will benefit from the knowledge of this device, the *AMAZING QFC* = *Quercus Ferrous Clamp*. 
Quercus and Ferrous have literally been around for thousands of years and are some of the few makers that date back to biblical times!

Quercus and Ferrous have recently teamed-up to create this amazing product! It is one of the handiest products I have ever used. My clamp is the 24"x16" model/size and all I can say is WOW! I have used clamps of this mechanism style for years, but my previous one was a light-duty model (from Liriodendron) that was permanently attached to a workbench.

If necessary I am glad to provide further information, but herein I am posting some photos of mine. One of the cool things about the QFC is that it is capable of rapid-action. With the proper accessories, the QFC can be utilized in situations where other vises or clamps simply cannot do the job. One of my hobbies is making various types of abaci (Chinese Abacus, Japanese Soroban, Indian Iota, Slavonic and Classroom Abacus). An available accessory pack (which I have and recommend) is comprised of heavy wooden blocks in various sizes - which have sizes which allow the operator to choose clamping pressure (tight, light or the popular medium) via length, width and height dimensional variations that enable operator to simply rotate the blocks to adjust for space requirements. (Example 2" x 3" x 4" block pairs)

Each Quercus-Ferrous Clamp is custom-made and I ordered mine without handles, because this enables the device to be easily transported and sat on a workbench or floor on the top, the underside or any of four choices of sides.

In order to better document this product, I will follow-up immediately with additional photos.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Ah, those Quercus and Ferrous guys never cease to amaze do they? Quercus on his own has some pretty strong stuff but when he and Ferrous get together it's just sort of magic. Now, show us how the thing works. I'm having trouble figuring it out.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

*More photos of the QFC!*

As promised, here are some additional photos...

Dimensions are indicated on the attached photos, and there are also some close-up photos showing that all bolts (3/8-16) are begun and ended in counter-bored holes.

Also note that on the side (I called it short) where the parallel oak (Quercus) members are 16" long - there are small (3/8-16) knobs. These knobs spin about steel (Ferrous) threaded rods and receive resisting spring pressure via steel (Ferrous) compression springs. The central moving segment is drilled with slightly over-sized holes and approximately 1/16" of the central segment's underside has been removed to minimize friction across the MDF multi-funtion deck.

Also note that on the side (I called it long) where the parallel oak (Quercus) members are 24" long - there are large (3/8-16) knobs. These knobs spin about steel (Ferrous) threaded rods and receive resisting spring pressure via steel (Ferrous) compression springs. The central moving segment is drilled with slightly over-sized holes and approximately 1/16" of the central segment's underside has been removed to minimize friction across the MDF multi-funtion deck.

The manufacturer utilized Kreg Square-Drive Screws into counter-bored holes in strategic locations to prevent interference when central bars are in-motion. All bolt heads, washers, nuts and threaded rods are within the exterior confines of the 24" x 16" overall size - so this device does not make scratches on workbenches or floors.

I hope this NEW PRODUCT REVIEW proves helpful to those of you that are contemplating the addition of one or more of these devices in your workshop!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Quercus is my favorite of the pair. But, Ferrous comes in handy. Especially when teamed with cousin Ductile.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Oliver,

I am glad to have you participating! Q & F (as you have noticed and pointed-out) are both strong in their own rights - but working together; who knows what their research department will submit to their product development engineers! Certainly their initial products have stood the test of time - so I feel confident that they will work in unison in sound business practices!

Using these, of course; requires a specialist - therefore these certainly would be useless in the wrong hands. The device comes with a well-written set of instructions. Joy is on-vacation this week (how did you ever guess), but I am here "holding-down the fort" - so for you, I will make some more photos showing the "rapid-action" capabilities as well as the merits of the non-cubical blocks being utilized in this state-of-the-art device.

For the balance of tonight, Molly and I will be watching Animal Planet!

Otis


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Gene, you are so right! Ductile wanted to be a "Silent Partner", but you can sure bet he is constantly pressuring his partners in this effort!

Otis


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

What does it do?


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

I too am not sure what it does, what it is, or which side is up, but I really need one or two of these.


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

I hope Veritas doesn't see this.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

But does it come in different colors?


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

QFC = Quercus Ferrous *CLAMP*
Occasionally woodworkers need to work on something held in a fixed position. This device fits somewhere in the zone between clamp and vise. Quercus and Ferrous both have realized symbiosis in working together, but realized that without Ductile (a silent partner), their device had a few strategic hangups. Often woodworkers have need to give solid, yet undenting grippability to hold workpieces in an endless array of working postures. Yes, Gary it is an unprecedented clamp / vice. And Dave, you were clever to notice that *nobody* really knows what is "up" and what is "down". In the most literal use of the product, there is honestly no "left" or "right", nor is there a "front" or "back". It does have, however; definitive faces. The ends and edges are kinda like a compass, in the sense that when this product is rotated, the ends and edges switch positions - but it can be configured (without tools) to be whatever one needs to meet their individual woodworking needs!

From the photos (in earlier posts to this thread), one experienced in quality, high-tech woodworking may notice that an experienced operator need-not be hampered by terms such as horizontal or vertical - This device is literally both horizontal and vertical, with numerous options in-between!

Since there is no rigid attachment to a workbench (without traditional C- Clamps), this is a go-where-you-need-it tool! It can be utilized in a workshop or on the road at a jobsite! Best though, to keep it under cover; and out of the rain and other forms of precipitation - this is to satisfy WARRANTY CONDITIONS... Quercus claims it to swell where wet, whereas Ferrous claims it to rust when damp. Ductile (the silent partner) remains silent - and although he provides constant pressure on both of his partners, he tends to side with Ferrous in consideration of the corrosive potential. Remember, these are WARRANTY CONDITIONS. MDF - the supplier of the Multi-Function Plate states that adverse weather conditions can be a cause of accelerated weathering with buckling.

With vises and / or clamps made from metal, there can be a deformative factor as a result of over-pressuring the jaws of said competitive devices into faces, edges or ends of aforementioned workpiece(s).

With the _*optional pneumatic assist kit*_, this QFC can be clean and ready-to-go at a moment's notice for woodworking projects done by beginners, novices and even the most experienced woodworkers.

As an added bonus, Quercus Ferrous Clamps are available in metric sizes as well as the (old stand-by) Imperial sizes (I have the 2416). All units offer pressures that can be accurately measured in pounds *or* kilograms with a simple change of scale *or* mathematical conversion.

I hope this helps many of you woodworkers out there that are considering adding one of these handy state-of-the-art pieces of highly functional equipment to your tool collection.

Otis
Otis


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Fred*, the QFC is a world-wide product line! Veritas is a fine tool manufacturer, but Quercus and Ferrous have a solid reputation that dates-back far prior to Veritas even being a twinkle in the eyes of their founders!

*Theo*, That is an excellent point! Not all shops are color coordinated in such a way that this could only be available in one color scheme! Personally, since a lot of my work is just making kindling and firewood - I chose the "Natural Color Scheme". Just be mindful that Q&F haven't been "around" all these years nor have they been as well-known as they already are without customers being able to select from a wide pallet of color options!

Note: If you are at all concerned about durability of these tools, just remember that Quercus and Ferrous products (prior to the partnership) have been around for hundreds of years, and Ductile (the silent partner) is always going to force his partners to go in the right direction!

Noah used a QFC when he built the ark prior to the Great Flood!..and Moses is reputed to have used a QFC to hold the rocks for the 10- Commandments to be carved!

I hope this helps!
Otis


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Get grip, Otis....Lol


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I want to see a video of the item in action, on Youtube, by an expert, before I put in my order.

Also, with Theo, I want light blue......


----------



## MartinW (Jun 26, 2013)

Would someone please have a link to any of the two (three) manufacturers to see this in the web?
Asked papa Google, and couldn't find anything :sad:

Thanks a lot
Martin


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice build Otis. Neville


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Martin, Google can easily point you to Quercus *or* Ferrous, however; QF is so old that they have never needed to use that medium. All of their products have come "full circle from the ground-up".

Neville, Thank you, I've been using these for several years - initially something that I built to satisfy a need in my Abaci Manufacturing. Turned out that I was finding myself using my permanently mounted initial unit quite a bit for projects having nothing to do with making abaci. Several of the guys around here had commented about how nice it would be to have several - in different sizes. The original one was Liriodendron & Ferrous - (Liriodendron is very straightforward, but told Ferrous that he just "couldn't hold-up under the pressure". It worked well for several years, but didn't have the "Corporate Strength" as it now does with Quercus. Ferrous was literally extracted from the Liriodendron Partnership and formed an immediate assembly with Quercus. As I say "Tweak Everything" - there is always room for improvement. I have been their corporate prototype builder for many years and it is a relationship that I expect to last very long and be passed-down through my heirs!

Very soon, I will be posting some photos of my accessory package's contents, which had been back-ordered. I think they will be here today.

Otis


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

OPG3 said:


> Gene, you are so right! Ductile wanted to be a "Silent Partner", but you can sure bet he is constantly pressuring his partners in this effort!
> 
> Otis


Pressure partner? I thought that was Ferrous' job.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Steve, you are correct! Ductile is the main pressure applicator of the group. Quercus and Ferrous _without help_ seem to just stand around, but when Ductile (the silent "pressure" partner) came "on board" - it just seemed to get everyone else moving in the "right direction". There is some muttering on Wall Street that Manganese and Cobalt are investigating getting involved as well.

I kinda like the 3- way partnership _*as it is now*_. I am afraid if Manganese & Cobalt get involved it will just elevate their overhead costs. M & C have made no secret of the fact that if they get involved it will require a union.

I have to go to a lunch appointment, but when I get back I hope to post some photos of the accessory package (it arrived via FedUPS earlier today) - to show some of the versatility this unit can provide! I am so excited I hope I don't choke on my food!

Otis


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

and it's not even the 1st of april ... go figure ...


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Rapid-Action (high speed photos)*

As promised, herein I will post some additional photos. This will be group one of the photos of this amazing product. This series will show some of the Rapid-Action use of this high tech implement. WARNING: Rapid-Action is best left to advanced users and can cause one's fingers to be mashed badly if not done by an experienced operator.

The motion *looks like* still photography - but they're actually taken from a high-speed video (not available at this speed on YouTube) and chopped into shots timed at 1.45 nanoseconds apart. If you tried to view them at that speed it would simply be a blurr, so enjoy them one at a time.

Added BONUS! The Rapid-Action can be used on the long bars side or on the short bars side. In addition to this fantastic versatility, this (R.A.) can be utilized in vertical and horizontal!

Soon hereafter I will post photos from the amazing ACCESSORY PACK! Stay tuned!

Otis


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Accessories available...*

Well I know all of you are anxiously awaiting FURTHER INFO on this fantastic product line and its available ACCESSORIES. Wait no more. Within these photos you will only see the accessories that I considered necessary *for my shop*, but if your needs differ - other (unshown) accessories ARE AVAILABLE! These people seem to think of EVERYTHING! They have even produced parts that avail ANGULAR OPTIONS! As an example, their 15* and 75* PRESSURE INTERCEPTORS are INTERCHANGEABLE! And, for a limited time only, they are offering PRESSURE INTERCEPTORS that are Imperial *and* Metric! How COOL is that? 

Also in an unpredented introduction Quercus-Ferrous offers their PRESSURE INTERCEPTORS in a multi-function format! Basically what this means to us woodworkers is that the same units can be mixed and matched to achieve clamping straightness in dimensions Imperial or Metric - while doing ALL OF THIS top or bottom, left or right, up or down, vertical, horizontal, orthogonal *and* diagonal!

Respectfully submitted, Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great post, Otis.

Can't wait to see the finished product.......VBG......

I am already looking to add to my shed, even if I will have to paint it blue, myself.....


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

OPG3 said:


> Also in an unpredented introduction Quercus-Ferrous offers their PRESSURE INTERCEPTORS in a multi-function format! Basically what this means to us woodworkers is that the same units can be mixed and matched to achieve clamping straightness in dimensions Imperial or Metric - while doing ALL OF THIS top or bottom, left or right, up or down, vertical, horizontal, orthogonal *and* diagonal!


As long as Q&C dont get involved


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

James, it is said that the sky is blue because of refraction off of ice crystals - so you should be okay!

Steve, Q & C never seemed to bond on a solid basis. Quercus stood firm, but Cobalt simply never "made the bond".

Another item of interest to some readers: QC (Quality Control) is very strict at *most* Quercus Ferrous manufacturing facilities. There are rumors that in some cases the products had been manufactured "out of line". This is where (silent partner) Ductile stood firm and declared that his company would "spring back"!

Now, they are even considering manufacturing some clamps with NON-PARALLEL FACES!
Some of the things these people come-up with are amazing!

Otis


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

*METRIC Clamping!*

I cannot believe that I almost forgot in my reply to James and Steve to mention some very exciting news: Quercus Ferrous yielding to pressure from Ductile, have decided to introduce a new technical paper on METRIC Clamping! This is so exciting because there are so many occasions that an item that needs to be clamped is of a metric dimension! Most of us here in the USA do (almost exclusively) IMPERIAL Clamping every day, but have never even considered how we would clamp an item (workpiece) if it is Metric! What if you needed to clamp something that is say 2.6cm in diameter and at a 45* angle? Many of us would not know how to tackle this problem, well Quercus Ferrous have decided to offer an unprecedented technical paper explaining in great detail how to convert Metric angles into Imperial angles!

Also included in this well written (and color coded I might add) *WALL CHART* is an explanation of how to derive distances from vertices' of right triangles. Us guys in the USA are certainly familiar with a, b & c references on right triangles, but did you ever stop and think about how guys on *the other side of the world* have to work-out this difficult math?

We shouldn't just go about business thinking we know everything, when in reality; that same hypotenuse challenge requires using a much different (than Pythagorus') theorum, often referred to as solving for the left triangle. In solving for the left triangle, x, y and z are used!

Quercus, Ferrous & Ductile have been around for many, many years. It is because of this duration and determination that they have ACCUMULATED KNOWLEDGE from thousands of years of customer comments. Now, in the *WALL CHART*; much of their handy information has been "boiled-down" into an easy-to-use format!

I am actually EMBARASSED that I failed to mention this ESSENTIAL wall chart! Please forgive me for this atrocious oversight on my part!

Otis


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Otis I have said a few times how much I dislike buying jigs and fittings, the main reason is that we have to make them!!! when we have a problem then we make a jig and the more you do it then the better you get and if you buy them then all you do is get good at spending money buying jigs, and hooks, to hang them on. I was going to advise you about jig making but I can see from your photos that you don't need any help from me. regards Neville


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

I must admit that I was kinda of interested when I first saw this. It felt like Christmas in July...? No. More like April in July - anyway the drill bit application to this device put it over the top for me. I must have this!


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

OPG3 said:


> I cannot believe that I almost forgot in my reply to James and Steve to mention some very exciting news: Quercus Ferrous yielding to pressure from Ductile, have decided to introduce a new technical paper on METRIC Clamping! This is so exciting because there are so many occasions that an item that needs to be clamped is of a metric dimension! Most of us here in the USA do (almost exclusively) IMPERIAL Clamping every day, but have never even considered how we would clamp an item (workpiece) if it is Metric! What if you needed to clamp something that is say 2.6cm in diameter and at a 45* angle? Many of us would not know how to tackle this problem, well Quercus Ferrous have decided to offer an unprecedented technical paper explaining in great detail how to convert Metric angles into Imperial angles!
> 
> Also included in this well written (and color coded I might add) *WALL CHART* is an explanation of how to derive distances from vertices' of right triangles. Us guys in the USA are certainly familiar with a, b & c references on right triangles, but did you ever stop and think about how guys on *the other side of the world* have to work-out this difficult math?
> 
> ...


You know, if you make a larger version of the clamp, and you get someone to route a board in relief you can turn it into a press (printing) and mass produce the charts. The chart is something EVERY wood worker needs.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Neville, My stuff is "mere child's play" compared to some of your creative solutions! Thank you for your comments, but I will readily admit that I didn't deserve them. You did strike on something that does need mentioning, in my opinion; though. I am amazed at how many people will get in their car, go shopping, spend their money and bring home some gadget that will save them 49 seconds in the rest of their lifetime. My mention of "rapid-action" was a joke (as was the basis of this entire thread). Sure, an ACME threaded clamp would be faster, but it only takes 30 seconds to do this the "slow way", so my point is/was This home-made gizmo will hold like an angry turtle to restrain a workpiece in a variety of positions. It is made to get used and if it wears-out it will be replaced. Even if it needs to be replaced, most of it can be reused!

When I set-out to make abaci, I knew going into it that I would run into situations where I would need (unavailable) tools, jigs, alignment gadgets, etc. to do what I set out to do. That was 81% of the fun in doing those. What I was doing was "honing efficiency". What initially took 14 hours of my time to make nicely, I can now do in less than 1 hour and at a better quality! That was my goal from the get-go! There are several steps that many woodworkers would swear could not be done, but I did it to prove to myself that with some smart "strategizing", proper timing and choices of good materials I could quickly produce an Abacus in several styles economically and efficiently!

Fred, Thank You. You have a good sense of humor! Yes I clamped the box of drill bits (with hardly any pressure) just to be silly. Who would ever need to do that, anyway? I started to put a couple of my snakes on the clamp, but just didn't take the time to do so. Clamps are something we can never have enough of, but it doesn't always have to be something that someone else has manufactured. Unique projects call for unique solutions. In reality, this clamp closes quite s l o w l y, but one of my points is: If someone went out and bought a "faster clamp" to do the same project, it very likely will never benefit them unless they are in a volume production setting (which is a whole different animal).

Steve my friend, you are so OBSERVANT! There are 101 uses for this thing! The relief carving done for printing is a GREAT IDEA! Who knew that so many things require clamps? THE CHART... Rarely do you ever read about the special needs when clamping something that is metric! Clamp widths and capacities are so often listed as inches, but what about the poor guys or girls that needs to clamp a METRIC ITEM! I expect the WALL CHART to be a big success! Lets say someone uses an Imperial Clamp and clamps it tightly on something 1" thick. Then someone comes by and needs to face-glue 3- flat sheets together that add-up to 31mm. What's someone to do? That's where the Metric Clamp becomes so handy with of course, that handy WALL CHART!

It takes BRILLIANT MINDS, like the makers of Quercus - Ferrous to spot the need in the marketplace and react accordingly! Thank you for yet another great suggestion!

Now, there are 102 uses for this thing!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

OPG3 said:


> Now, there are 102 uses for this thing!
> 
> Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


Actually there are 10*3* uses Otis. The way Quercus - Ferrous build things gives it enough weight to make a dandy door stop also. :sarcastic:


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Explanation of use #34*

Oliver, *THANK YOU FOR POINTING THAT OUT!* In these creative days we're in, you never know when great minds work together what kind of NEW USES become available! I've been following some of your projects for quite a while now, and as I am certain you have spotted immediately; this HIGH-TECH clamping device is kinda like a mother alligator's jaws: It can clamp-down hard and fast and hold indefintely, or conversely; it can open and close with the tenderness necessary to transport a baby alligator to safety.

Another thing this *AMAZING QFC Device* can do (application number 34) is while one side is clamped to something solid and stable (such as a leg of a workbench or a small tree) - the other side can be operated INDEPENDANTLY - thereby allowing clamping of fragile items (such as baby alligators) to be down low - near the water's edge. Admittedly, the makers (QF) are _still working-out the logistics_ of making the transfer from clamp to mother alligator, but we feel confident that in time this will be "smoothed over"!

After seeing several of your products with moving parts (King Kong, the money making machine and others) I am certain you can readily see benefits of this item!

Thanks again, Otis


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

OPG3 said:


> I cannot believe that I almost forgot in my reply to James and Steve to mention some very exciting news: Quercus Ferrous yielding to pressure from Ductile, have decided to introduce a new technical paper on METRIC Clamping! This is so exciting because there are so many occasions that an item that needs to be clamped is of a metric dimension! Most of us here in the USA do (almost exclusively) IMPERIAL Clamping every day, but have never even considered how we would clamp an item (workpiece) if it is Metric! What if you needed to clamp something that is say 2.6cm in diameter and at a 45* angle? Many of us would not know how to tackle this problem, well Quercus Ferrous have decided to offer an unprecedented technical paper explaining in great detail how to convert Metric angles into Imperial angles!
> 
> Also included in this well written (and color coded I might add) *WALL CHART* is an explanation of how to derive distances from vertices' of right triangles. Us guys in the USA are certainly familiar with a, b & c references on right triangles, but did you ever stop and think about how guys on *the other side of the world* have to work-out this difficult math?
> 
> Otis


Otis
You need to press on with the relief board and apply it to the printing of the chart. It is desperately needed here - where metric prevails. The only things I have seen imperial are 2X4’s, 2”, and 6” clamps. Both the chart along with the QFC devices are badly needed. The clamps work fine on the 2X4’s but have difficulty on the metric items. The chart will give the angle (in fractions) of the clamping handle. 

I grapple with fractions and the chart for clamping should help me get a handle on it. The QFC device should adapt to the metric system quite well. I think you mentioned previously it has had experience in clamping abacus.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

*QFC: Application number 61...*

The purpose of this brief post is to photographically document remote clamping, which is just one of the numerous benefits of this innovative device.

Some of the old users of the QFC refer to this as "pinch clamping". Interestingly, the makers of the (innovative) QFC made this product where it will clamp *Imperial or Metric* items!!!

Otis G (prototype builder for Quercus-Ferrous Products)


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

OPG3 said:


> The purpose of this brief post is to photographically document remote clamping, which is just one of the numerous benefits of this innovative device.
> 
> Some of the old users of the QFC refer to this as "pinch clamping". Interestingly, the makers of the (innovative) QFC made this product where it will clamp *Imperial or Metric* items!!!
> 
> Otis G (prototype builder for Quercus-Ferrous Products)


Great pictures they illustrate your point well. I couldn’t help but notice the bottom block was metric and the top block was imperial. Ingenious!! :sold: How much?


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

The rumor I started was on their "Elite" line, faced with non-slip, non-mar facings, included with hook & loop fasteners. Great for use with Dogs and Cats... for grooming and those challenging times when trying to give pills, flea and ear mite meds, etc. I also heard they have different grit sand paper and hemp covered blocks if it needs to be used for a metric scratching post.

Fine print: "No animals were killed in the writing of this post..."


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Mike, *THANK YOU* for bringing-up these *KEY POINTS!* Persian Cats (Obviously Metric Feline) and German Shepherds (Obviously Metric Canine) are simply examples of where this applies. Let's say that your Persian Cat has fleas and your German Shepherd dog has ticks...German Shepherds are certainly larger that Persian Cats (and both are Obviously Metric) and you're at home with Sharon in Washington State. You are in crisis mode and try to give Flea Medication to the cat, and simultaneously give Tick Treatment to the dog.

Quite likely you're going to a veterinarian for the medication for both animals. Then suddenly Sharon says, "Mikey, my dear - both of these pet meds are supplied in Imperial Sizes. How can we do that?" 

*With the QFC this is straightforward.* 
Step 1 Clamp in the dog - use the long sided clamp. Get a secure, yet non-life threatening grip.
Step 2 Clamp in the cat - use the short sided clamp. Again, use a secure yet non- bone crushing grip on your cat.
Step 3 Refer to the *WALL CHART* for using Imperial Medications on Metric Animals.
Step 4 Mikey is to Administer the Tick Treatment to your dog while holding the M/M axis of the QFC in a horizontally-oriented vertically biased direction without completely crushing the cat.
Step 5 Sharon is to Apply the Flea Medication to your cat while maintaining an evenly N/S lean toward the dog (the dog is heavier).
Step 6 Mikey releases the dog while maintaining a secure grip to assure the M/M axis is never rotationally compromised. The dog bites Mikey.
Step 7 Sharon releases the cat while assisting Mikey in maintenance of the N/S axis, but this time; continuance of perpendicularity must be maintained. The cat scratches Sharon. The cat then makes a 180* rotation on its left ankle and scratches Mikey on the face.
Step 8 The dog runs to water and washes-off the tick treatment. 
Step 9 The dog chases the cat causing windrush to circumvent Sharon's application.
Step 10 Mike wipes blood off his face and drives Sharon to the nearest EMERGENCY ROOM. Mike learns he has rabies and Sharon learns she's contracted cat scratch fever.
Step 11 Both of the family members are hospitalized for 10 days. Mikey and Sharon drive-home and learn the cat starved to death and the dog was runover by a truck..
Step 12 Problem Solved!

Again, NO Animals were hurt in this EXAMPLE!

This simply underlines the versatility of this AMAZING DEVICE!

Thanks to both of you for volunteering to be trained,
Otis


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

*IIIII Tested and Proven!*

Also, *THANK YOU* for mentioning the *Elite Series of QFC Clamps!*.

The *Elite Series of QFC Clamps!* has certainly become one of their most popularly requested items. For *SERIOUS CLAMPERS*, there is simply no other method that *MOST PROFESSIONAL CLAMPERS* ever reach for!

Many other clamps have claimed excellent gripability, but the *Elite Series of QFC Clamps!* has proven to have a superb gripability and challenges any other brand to compare with their _well documented_ *INDEX OF TRACTION & GRIPABILITY* Rating of 2.85 oak units and steel hardness expectations as proven by the International Institute of Industrial Indications and Implications (the IIIII). Now, that is a strong hold!


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

More details on our tests of the *Elite Series of QFC Clamps* is that thankfully the non-slip facing and firm gripping power of the QFC Clamping System also works great as a pressure bandage or tourniquet...


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

*I am GLAD you made it (again)*

Thanks also for rementioning use #23. Pressure applicator is a key element for any well thought-out clamping system. I've interviewed the Emergency Room Doctor in Charge from when you and Sharon went to the hospital (mentioned in post #37). He said that it was amazing how well *the QFC 2416 worked dual purpose* to apply even pressure on Sharon's Arm and Your Head. 

He did bring-up one point that the Quercus-Ferrous Engineers are frantically working-on: _(this was later uncovered by insurance agents)_

New York TimesWashington State) 
A local man and his wife were simultaneously injured by a rabid dog and a feline that was a carrier of cat-scratch fever while they were utilizing the well-known *QFC 2416 *clamping mechanism (sold worldwide). The man contracted rabies, while his wife contracted cat-scratch fever. Both are resting at home, while mourning the loss of both of the [offending-Eds] pets.

The male party is an experienced wood worker and interrogated his wife, asking "(Name withheld)" can you think of anyway we can drive to the hospital and apply pressure to all of our wounds and still drive safely? (our reporter stated there was minimal blood in the man's Ford Truck)

The wife immediately suggested the *QFC 2416* which was an old tool, that (name withheld) had been using for many, many years. The couple jumped-into said truck with the aforementioned *QFC 2416*, (the wife) used the rapid-action feature to immediately apply even pressure, then swung her clamped arm adjacent to (the husband)'s severely injured head. Once again the rapid action system was deployed. Very soon the man (name withheld) was complaining of a severe headache, while his wife (name withheld) was trying to steer the heavy Ford Truck with her right arm and hand and comfort her husband by singing lullabyes about woodworking and woodworking machinery..

Amazingly, the couple drove without incident and found a suitable parking space near the Emergency Room Entrance. Unfortunately, they were unable to exit said vehicle due to seat belt entanglement, so (name withheld) began honking the horn until one of the nurses (heading-out for her lunch break) heard the antecedant disturbance and STAT! summoned Rescue Workers from nearby.

The Rescue Workers were using their brand-spanking new "Jaws of Death" Hydraulic Mechanism to open the (Ford) truck's roof. Sad news is: Immediately following removal of said truck roof, the seat belt on the male victim's side was snagged by the Jaws of Death Mechanism intertwineing on said seatbelt and popped-the-males-head-off - which immediately rolled into a catch basin at the far end of the parking lot. While rescue workers were greatly dismayed, they were also happy that the (female) had been safely rescued. Prior to her diagnosis of cat-scratch fever, she interrogated about her husband's condition. They said, "We will bring the body for you to observe, but his prognosis is unstable, without his head". (The wife) stated that her (husband's) head had been _cut-off a few times_ before and that *SHE NEEDED HIS HEAD* to aid in his rescue!

With great humbleness, the rescue workers reported that the (male) victim's head had rolled-into a catch basin at the far end of the previously reported parking lot. While the rescue worker's were attempting to explain the poor anticipation, an Emergency Worker yelled out, "We have found (his) head". The distraught wife said, "Bring it to me - *THIS HAPPENS ALL THE TIME WHILE I AM GONE TO WORK!*" Rescue workers and many of the emergency room doctors, nurses and non-essential personnel were gathered around causing quite a disturbance in the otherwise quiet neighborhood.

Nobody in the crowd was able to recover the severed head which by now was dried and deterioration had set-in. Again the wife said, *"WHERE IS MY HUSBAND'S HEAD?"*. It was immediately responded to by one of the doctor's informing her of the "almost success" and she was also informed that there was a rope sufficient to retrieve this huge mass. The wife then said, "Roll my wheelchair out there so I can observe this firsthand!" Already flabbergasted that the (wife) was maintaining excellent emotional composure, the hospital personnel quickly rolled the [in stable condition - Eds] woman to the aforementioned parking lot catch basin and showed them the unique scenario. The woman (later identified as "Sharon") said (and we quote word for word): *"HIS NAME IS MIKE AND HE LOSES HIS HEAD QUITE OFTEN"*.

Interested in her seemingly calm composure the workers went through the [attempted - Eds] failed rescue, showed her the rope and their sheets of calculations and computer-generated output. She stood to her feet and yelled, *"DO I HAVE TO EVERYTHING FOR Y'ALL?"* 

The crowd was a combination of excitement, hostility, mobility, grossed-out and accessibility, the lady was in tears and then hollered at the top of her lungs: 
"ANYBODY HERE GOT A MAGNET?"
reported by: Willy Makeit and Betty Dont, New York Times National News

Mike the attached scan from my 04 July 2013 copy of the NY Times article.

Take care my friend,
This just goes to show you that "Lessons Learned are Lessons Earned" - pressure application (#23 from the WALL CHART) is one YOU WILL NEVER FORGET!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

I noticed an updated disclaimer to the *QFC 2416* chart from the QFC Legal Department that may be related to that incident:
"_Our studies show, to prevent entanglement, do not apply while operating Heavy Equipment._"


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

You must have received that New *WALL CHART* in today's mail. I love that section on Metric Clamping, but the conversion tables are going to be so handy! Just yesterday, I had been clamping something 4" wide and at a 11.375* angle biased vertically from axis X-X. Soon thereafter there was need to clamp something 77mm at an angle of 4.297*. In my mind, I thought: I'll just tighten the clamp, but in reality, *I HAD TO LOOSEN THE CLAMP!* The handy *WALL CHART* explains that it is important to first remove the larger item via loosening the clamp! Wow! Without that *WALL CHART*, how was I to simply "know" this kinda stuff...*AMAZING INFORMATION* (concise and accurate)!

I am glad you're over those rabies! We hate it when our grandsons are "foaming at the mouth"!

Otis


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Don't forget- The Turkey carving blocks (Option #412) should be ready in time for shipping before the holidays... :moil:


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

OPG3 said:


> Neville, My stuff is "mere child's play" compared to some of your creative solutions! Thank you for your comments, but I will readily admit that I didn't deserve them. You did strike on something that does need mentioning, in my opinion; though. I am amazed at how many people will get in their car, go shopping, spend their money and bring home some gadget that will save them 49 seconds in the rest of their lifetime. My mention of "rapid-action" was a joke (as was the basis of this entire thread). Sure, an ACME threaded clamp would be faster, but it only takes 30 seconds to do this the "slow way", so my point is/was This home-made gizmo will hold like an angry turtle to restrain a workpiece in a variety of positions. It is made to get used and if it wears-out it will be replaced. Even if it needs to be replaced, most of it can be reused!
> 
> When I set-out to make abaci, I knew going into it that I would run into situations where I would need (unavailable) tools, jigs, alignment gadgets, etc. to do what I set out to do. That was 81% of the fun in doing those. What I was doing was "honing efficiency". What initially took 14 hours of my time to make nicely, I can now do in less than 1 hour and at a better quality! That was my goal from the get-go! There are several steps that many woodworkers would swear could not be done, but I did it to prove to myself that with some smart "strategizing", proper timing and choices of good materials I could quickly produce an Abacus in several styles economically and efficiently!
> 
> ...


Otis the fact is that making jigs yourself is what gets you better at doing it, if someone goes on that car trip and then buys a new clever thing every time he thinks that he needs it then he will never learn how to make jigs and he will never learn how to make a jig or solve a problem, jig making is part of what we do. Neville


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Mike and Neville, both of you are quite accurate and observant. This reminds me of something that is a "bone of contention" between me and many educators these days.

I have grandkids in all levels of learning - from "pre-school" to "post graduates" and everything between. Something I have noticed _here_ is that the teachers do a good job of teaching the students how to do math, but what is often COMPLETELY IGNORED is teaching the kids how to know *what math to use*! Suppose someone needs to do some "big math". Many kids do not know how to turn "everyday situations" into math problems. Sure, they know how to add a stack of numbers or to multiply fractions. I am just floored at the number of children that have "hang-ups" when it comes to "percent"! Their parents are often no help or show no interest. I've seen kids in diapers that could give a dollar to an ice cream truck driver and know how to expect the correct change, but those same kids cannot grasp percentages! Often when I tutor them, their parents are also amazed - they have never noticed that pennies to dollars IS PERCENT! I often teach 3-5 year olds (and up) how to use an Abacus (the Soroban is my favorite math teaching tool), and it is amazing that the youngster can do math that the parents reach for a calculator to solve! *What's wrong with this picture?*

Just the other day, someone asked me, "How can I determine how many CC's a bottle will hold?" Two school teachers were in the audience. I asked that person, "Do you have a thorough grasp of the metric system?" "Yes" was the quick reply - "but I do not have [access to] a graduated cylinder". I asked if this person had a scale that weighs things in grams? The answer was, "of course". I then told this person that is one of the GIGANTIC BENEFITS of the METRIC SYSTEM. "All you need to do is to set your vessel atop your scale and hit the tare button, then fill the vessel with water. Read the grams from the scale, and WALA! You have the CC's!" Everyone in the room seemed dumbfounded. Many of them claimed to know the Metric System, but none of them had remembered the "tie-ins"! So many "light bulbs came on" that I was almost burned!

Neville's comments are spot-on, building jigs and fixtures, templates or patterns is IMHO what separates the wood-workers from the problem-solvers! Many woodworkers will simply go to a store or shop online and buy something that they think they cannot do without. I've met people that didn't understand that the world's simplest clamping mechanism is not your hand - it is a rubber band!

Occasionally all of us go through periods where "we cannot see the forest for the trees" and often this is the time to step-back and sleep on something. Many times a manufactured product IS THE ANSWER, but often using a manufactured product simply gives evidence of laziness.

Thanks again,

Otis


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Our math is taught as pure math problems just like you stated Otis. I've heard that in Korea math is taught as part of an engineering problem. In other words, there is a point to it. I've seen many wanna-be carpenters try and figure out angles when working with pitches instead of working with rise and run. If we had been taught rise and run as part of a carpentry problem more people would understand it better. I believe the biggest fault with our education system is that it is just teaching facts instead of showing how to use information to solve typical problems.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

AMEN Brother Charles! Ask most high school graduates how to derive an "average" and you may often watch them squirm! It's not their fault, though; it is the deficient manner of teaching. Joy and I made learning be fun and interactive for our daughters. It was unusual that we didn't have at least 2 or 3 girls spending the night - even during the school week. It was amazing to hear the "duh's" from some of the kids who were educated like cattle! Our girls interjected "peer pressure" on others to be smart and it had a helpful affect on the neighborhood.

Otis


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Otis

I think you were burning up before all the lights came on. I could see all the gears turning and grinding while they thought through the problem of how many cc’s in a container. All the time you are thinking this is so simple . . . why don’t they get it. That is my sediments exactly WHY DON’T THEY GET IT??? Metric is SIMPLE, much simpler that miles, feet, inches and fractions. The bad side of that it does make me lazy when it comes to math. Like Chuck said, everything built here is rise and run, or the case of drains it run and drop (I may need to do that after this post). All the Japanese use rise and run, much simpler.

Until recently the Japanese were top in the world with math, till they picked up some American math teaching methods, now the Koreans claim it. I have heard they are changing their teaching methods too. Why fiddle with something that is tried and true?
PS, that kind of peer pressure is the good kind.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Otis I have a mate who has dozens of clever things, does not need any of them. Neville


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Neville, I think I know what you mean; but could you give us some examples of some of those "clever things"? I hope your health is progressively improving!

Take care my friend,
Otis


----------

